# The Saturday Thread......



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I'll start the day with this......


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Me - Omega

Wife - Waltham










.........................


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

have this on at the moment....will swap in the morning










cheers

Andrew


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Same watch different pic.










Later,

William


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow! I've just got back from a nightshift, but _still_ someone posted a Saturday thread before me! :lol:

I haven't a picture of todays choice, but shamelessly stole one (free plug :tongue2: ) from the :rltb: site from which I bought it.










(There are far too many smilies in this post!)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

lewjamben said:


> I haven't a picture of todays choice, but shamelessly stole one (free plug :tongue2: ) from the :rltb: site from which I bought it.


and you're criticising someone else for not posting pictures he took himself?









starting the day with this, on loan from Jon. The strap is too small for me though (on the very last hole) so will have to remedy that today


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I will join William


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This one today.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Off to Ikea :cry2: with the wife so I will need a mission timer :lol:










Mike


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Was wearing the Emergency first thing...Needed an alarm to get me up for the

Grand Prix Qually...But now back to the Vixa.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT38


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thought i better blow the dust off this


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

havent worn this in ages


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> RLT38


Good to see an RLT Alan


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm going with this newly resurrected Zenith

*Zenith XL-Tronic Cal. 50.0 tuning fork*


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

New arrival for me today the Stowa FO limited


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with this at the moment, really do need to start to think about getting this one tarted up


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Chronomat this morning:










Cheers


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Started the day with this










One of these after lunch...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > RLT38
> ...


Totally agree mate :yes:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This one for the whole weekend!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Constellation Megaquartz day today!










Then maybe this one later:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Lemania 5100 for me










have a great day folks

Andy


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Still on this


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Wearing this little gem of a beater first today










Then later on to the old Basis. Feeling in a colourful mood.

Alasdair


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Still breaking in the Toshi....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this so far...



Buran, cal2614 17 Jewels










Normally I`m not a great fan of flat crystals but for some reason it works with this watch B)


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

finally managed to get the Mako off the wrist, so giving the Fireman a run today.....


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Nautilus sur une Toshi aujourdhui.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

had this on this morning as there were a few things to be done ( watch from argos strap from james)










and have just put this on for the rest of the day (i have forgotten who i got the watch from but the bracelet is from jonw)










and yes i have just noticed that i set the time an hour slow


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Just got back from Roy this morning...


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my *Sinn 103 Sa Hd* on Hirsch Modena today


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Whoo Hoo!!

Arrived this morning,the fruits of 3 weeks backbreaking grape picking!!










Paul


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Camy for me...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Camy for me...


Now that is sooo much better looking then certain watches I could mention


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Now that is sooo much better looking then certain watches I could mention


Let it go Mac.... Its eating you up mate... :huh: :tongue2:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

I have been trying to put the bracelet onto my Jsar for the past 20 minutes and failed :taz: , Jsar for me if I succeed!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is sooo much better looking then certain watches I could mention
> ...


I`ll be alright after I`ve had my medicine :doctor: :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Arrived yesterday from Jon (Borrowed Sales Pic) It's not a watch, it's a gong that tells the time. :lol: Really pleased with it and as you know Jon is a top bloke to deal with.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Russ, Im glad youre enjoying it mate... Wear it in good health! 

Mac, Im bring you a chuck of real medicine when I visit next UK summer... the real thing mate, in the metal. Only then can you make an informed decison


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm still happy with this one!










SKX013 Mid size diver.

Had it nealy 2 weeks now, very happy with it.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

JonW said:


> Camy for me...


That's a superb looking watch


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Loving the FO LE Flasharry - lucky sod!

Apart from missing the chance to get on the list, it was a bit too rich for my pocket, and I could never have stood the wait...

...but its gorgeous

Anyway I still love its slightly less exclusive cousin my MO - now on a "vintage" Toshi



















Have good weekend everyone


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped to this one again for the afternoon. It's been getting a lot of wrist time over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Just received this one...bit of a wrist-ful at 47.5mm










Alongside a Sub for size reference


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Wearing this at the moment though it'll change later...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Going out this afternoon, changing to this.










Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally settled on this


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry need to get a proper camara not this old mobile pics. anyway entering into the sprit of things vostok partner today ot worn it for a while


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Was wearing this whilst out and about

Benarus Barracuda #15/100










But now I have to change over to this for an action-packed afternoon of DIY :cry2: :cry2: :cry2:

Casio G-Shock:










Mark


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

jbw said:


> Was wearing the Emergency first thing...Needed an alarm to get me up for the
> 
> Grand Prix Qually...But now back to the Vixa.


I hope you dont mind me saying but I think i have fallen in love with your vixa realy great looking watch


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

same watch, just different strap


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

JLC, Master Compressor Diving Chronograph


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today, Omega Seamaster 200 SHOM.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

To this one it calls to me lol


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It's been a strange day for me - had two battery powered watches on so far:

Wore the EZM2 this morning










and changed to this just now


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

changed over to the jsar now


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

No choice for me (still my only watch ) ... Paul


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Had the divex on today.










But switched over to the 29 for the evening.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Cant find any of my own pics so have stolen one, wearing this but its on a different strap


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Mac, Im bring you a chuck of real medicine when I visit next UK summer... the real thing mate, in the metal. Only then can you make an informed decison


I tell you what Jon, how about you leave the Proplof with me for a year & if I wear it every friday posting a new photo each time (with that day`s newspaper) you then give me the Camy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Changing more times than Mac today


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Swapped Toshis on these two...










...think I'll go with this one...










(if I can get the damn screws back in)


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

G-shock white ,sorry no pics computer say No :cry2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

swapped over to this O&W


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Changing more times than Mac today


I think I might have you beat Phil :lol:

After the EZM and the OMC I briefly wore the speedy 125 and am now wearing the Speedmaster Auto:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Changing more times than Mac today
> ...


beautiful watch Bob. :wub:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Finished the DIY so wearing this "oldie, but a goody!"

Original Vintage Poljot Sturmanskie










Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Changing more times than Mac today


I`m definitely off form today, oh well I swapped over to this on coming home from work 

*Orient CER1A001B0, 21 Jewels*


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Changing more times than Mac today
> ...


I don't suppose that's another one of those over priced Omega copies you've got there

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Please enlighten me in how this is a copy of an Omega? :huh:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Mac, Im bring you a chuck of real medicine when I visit next UK summer... the real thing mate, in the metal. Only then can you make an informed decison
> ...


make a sentence of these words... 'gifthorse' and 'mouth' LOL :tongue2:



Stanford said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Changing more times than Mac today
> ...


Damn I love that 'Grail'.... I really would love one... I would swap a chocolate speedy for one...


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Finished the DIY so wearing this "oldie, but a goody!"
> 
> Original Vintage Poljot Sturmanskie
> 
> ...


Real classic that one, looks so much different to most of the watches shown here.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I've been wearing this one whilst i've been playing cards with some mates... and winning too, somehow.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


I do look forward to seeing a proplof & actually trying one on, you never know I _might_ actually change my mind about them :wink2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


At first glance, and it was just a glance as I was on my way out, I thought it had a bit of a PO look about it but in hindsight and being sober I apoligise. It's actually Rolex rip offs that they do :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


I did wonder what you`d had a few too many :alcoholic:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


To much of this










and no glasses at that time on a Saturday night, I'll pay more attention next weekend :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


We`ve all done it


----------

